
World’s tiniest steam engine using lasers instead of coal - suprgeek
http://io9.com/5867886/the-worlds-tiniest-steam-engine-uses-lasers-instead-of-coal
======
bennylope
The article probably should be titled "World's tiniest steam engine uses a
laser as a piston".

That's the part that's interesting. The source of the energy - the laser's
ultimate power source might be a coal burning power plant - is not at issue.
Otherwise we'd have to hope it's "lasers all the way down".

